# Report 3/26/08



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fished eastside today and hooked into a few. Chartreuse was the hot color with white being a close second today with egg sacks. All fish were caught in the tailouts. The water got more color as the day went on but was very fishable. Saw a lot of fish on redds and left them alone.

Here is the biggest ones for the day:



















Close up of fish above









This is my biggest one this year










Close up of fish above (teeth  )


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice fish i went out today went to three diferent spots got nothin


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

I know that spot! Lots of good size ones in that area.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

beautiful fish, i hope to be on some tomorrow!!! if the weather holds


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Pay2Play said:


> I know that spot! Lots of good size ones in that area.


I know that spot too, I guess we'll be seeing more this guy's weekly fish porn as TSS is shut down.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steelie Junkie said:


> I know that spot too, I guess we'll be seeing more this guy's weekly fish porn as TSS is shut down.


What part of Conneaut is it? By the way it is posted water that I have access too  I have been posting reports all season on this site Steelie Junkie  What is your problem? Lets see some of your big fish from this past week or two:S .


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice Fish Mepps! Boy the Connie has been good to you.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Steelie Junkie said:


> I know that spot too, I guess we'll be seeing more this guy's weekly fish porn as TSS is shut down.




I know what you mean. All the pics are the same except one different one this year. The guy catches fish on a pin with eggs. I am impressed, not many people can do that.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

gsteel said:


> I know what you mean. All the pics are the same except one different one this year. The guy catches fish on a pin with eggs. I am impressed, not many people can do that.


Glad you are impressed  .


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish mepps keep those pics coming! Dont pay attention to the "HATERS". Maybe if we ignore them they will go away.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

One Legged Josh said:


> Nice fish mepps keep those pics coming! Dont pay attention to the "HATERS". Maybe if we ignore them they will go away.


Thanks and I will keep posting reports with pictures on the report forum. The "HATERS" nice


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish mepps, I almost came up but stayed in Columbus chasing eyes.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

One Legged Josh said:


> Nice fish mepps keep those pics coming! Dont pay attention to the "HATERS". Maybe if we ignore them they will go away.



I remember you asking to go fishing with a "hater"


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

gsteel said:


> I remember you asking to go fishing with a "hater"


So are you a "Hater" gsteel? You seem to word things in way to stir the pot often


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

"I remember you asking to go fishing with a "hater"

Gsteel,

That was a invitation to go fishing together. Not for you to take me fishing, and I didnt "ask" I invited you. I should have invited you to talk crap about other peoples fishing styles. You would have jumped on that offer.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish mepps, this is the exact reason I stopped going to TSS.

Serouisly guys how old are you. He caught fish, he wants to share it big deal.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> So are you a "Hater" gsteel? You seem to word things in way to stir the pot often



I dont hate on anyone. If my words bother somebody maybe they should read them for what they say and not inturpret them into anything else. A guilty mind has guilty thoughts.


Oneleg, 
Did you invite me? That is not what I was referring to. I was talking about BetterThanJoeWallGuy. Now that guy was a hater. Boy I miss him. I would really like to see him back.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Gsteel,
My bad. I always get the two of you confused for some strange reason.


Mepps,
Sorry for jacking your thread. Nice fish.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

gsteel said:


> I know what you mean. All the pics are the same except one different one this year. The guy catches fish on a pin with eggs. I am impressed, not many people can do that.



If you are not a "HATER" gsteel then explain the comments above. How are all the pics the same? What is with not many people can do that comment? I never claimed to be anything but a fisherman. I will be waiting for your answer  . I pm'ed the mod to complain so be careful


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

GSteel has caused nothing but problems since he's started posting. Look at his history. All he does is talk crap about everyone else. When I prompted him (because he's obviously an AWESOME fisherman) to share some of his pics, he posted a picture from Finding Nemo. Two words to describe his posts: ignorant and rude. Surprising? Not really. 

Mepps, I enjoy your posts and am glad that others share their outings. Don't let that dude ruffle you're feathers. That's all he's on here to do. He's obviously not the kind of fisherman that you and I are. 

GSteel should make a post of how to tie wolly buggers from afro hair. That'd be sweet.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

What would he call them? Gsteel head flys? Afrobugger? Lmao muskyjim.


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

Beaded Cornrow fly


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> If you are not a "HATER" gsteel then explain the comments above. How are all the pics the same? What is with not many people can do that comment? I never claimed to be anything but a fisherman. I will be waiting for your answer  . I pm'ed the mod to complain so be careful



All the pics are the same style. Either fish on ground or you holding a fish with zero emotion or style. It looks as if you are just standing there without the look of joy or accomplishment. Add some pazazz. Add a different angle something. Not many can fish a pin properly. I said nothing wrong. Why would you pm the mod and complain? That I dont understand. I emailed my mom to complain so be careful.

MuskieJim you can look into my history. I have given good responces to all posts. I even said you were a good fisherman so I dont know why you are hating on me. I love the afrobugger idea. I'll have to see what I can get going.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> All the pics are the same style. Either fish on ground or you holding a fish with zero emotion or style. It looks as if you are just standing there without the look of joy or accomplishment. Add some pazazz. Add a different angle something. Not many can fish a pin properly. I said nothing wrong. Why would you pm the mod and complain? That I dont understand. I emailed my mom to complain so be careful.


Who cares what his face looks like? All I care to see are the pictures of the fish, and he has shared some great pictures. Would you prefer if he took his shirt off for the pictures?


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep the photos coming mepps.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

archman said:


> Who cares what his face looks like? All I care to see are the pictures of the fish, and he has shared some great pictures. Would you prefer if he took his shirt off for the pictures?


Thats funny. Thanks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Gsteel, why the grief about pictures? Mepps pictures are great and I'm glad he takes the time to share them with all of us here. 

It's a lot more productive to share info, pictures included, rather than criticize for no reason at all. Makes me think you're just trolling for a confrontation here, hijacking threads to get into arguments over nothing. May work on other steelhead sites, but OGF is not the place for that.

Maybe some tips on your own great photgraphs may be in order? Why don't you show us some of your work and open yourself up to some constructive criticism?

Keep it positive please.

Thanks.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

gsteel said:


> I emailed my mom to complain so be careful.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gsteel, even though you are quite the pest on here half the time that was some funny stuff right there!  But come on now, just admit it, you are a hater. You know you are, and you take great pleasure in doing so...no big deal, I don't (and neither should anyone else) take offense to any of your hating since I've come to expect it from you. It's all good, it spices things up on here. I've come to realize that whenever someone posts a high number of fish caught, posts lots of fish porn, or implies that any other method of fishing even comes close to equaling fly fishing that you are gonna chime right in on cue and hate away. You're losing your edge man...getting way too predictable.
> ...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> Who cares what his face looks like? All I care to see are the pictures of the fish, and he has shared some great pictures. Would you prefer if he took his shirt off for the pictures?


LOL


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now thats what I dream of catching every night!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

He said fishing a pin is difficult. Where's the 'hate'?


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

jojopro said:


> gsteel said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed my mom to complain so be careful.
> ...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I emailed my mom to complain so be careful.


Love it.  

I understand Gsteel in a way. I don't post pics of fish. I usually don't bother to take pics of fish. I catch them , thank them for the tug of war,and try to release them quickly. I'm sure many of the guys here like seeing the fish porn.
I'm sorry, but I can't help thinking the poster is sorta sayin' "Weee, look at me!"
I mean, cripes, whattya got a film crew following you around when you fish?
It almost seems as if you catch steelies just for the photo ops.... 

Please don't call my mother, or bother the moderator. I'm just voicing my
opinion. Like I said, I'm sure a lot of people enjoy your photos, and that's good.

Guess I'm just not into all the fishy pornography.

*More importantly, we all like fishin.*


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Love it.
> 
> I understand Gsteel in a way. I don't post pics of fish. I usually don't bother to take pics of fish. I catch them , thank them for the tug of war,and try to release them quickly. I'm sure many of the guys here like seeing the fish porn.
> I'm sorry, but I can't help thinking the poster is sorta sayin' "Weee, look at me!"
> ...


Thanks for the support. Dont voice an opinion if it isnt the same as some you will be labelled a hater, and may get told on. But I thank you for exercising you right to speak freely. I am not naming names or pointing the finger at anyone just making a general statement.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

If you don't have anything postive to say then don't post, that simple gsteel.

The site is for reports not for you. Keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Mepps3 said:


> If you don't have anything postive to say then don't post, that simple gsteel.
> 
> The site is for reports not for you. Keep your opinions to yourself.



Nice report, Jeff. A bit much for the Ohio Gomer Forum to handle though. Stick with swats site (www.flyandfloatfishing.com). You'll have less guys giving you grief because they haven't experienced 80-100 hook ups in an outing....

Back to lurking...


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> If you don't have anything postive to say then don't post, that simple gsteel.
> 
> The site is for reports not for you. Keep your opinions to yourself.


I have plenty of positive to say and it has been said. Sometimes you just have to look for it. I thought the name of this page was Steelhead Talk. Thats what I have been doing, talking about steelhead. If I was giving opinions about health care, religion, etc etc I could understand your beef. But I am not. Just giving opinions about steelhead and steelhead fishing. If they differ from yours than change my mind. I am an open minded guy. All I am doing is challenging you and everybody else for that matter to become a better fishermen and photographers. Whats the crime in that? I am not saying you are a bad fisherman/photographer now. We all can get better. My mind is open how about you open yours.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't know it required an entire film crew to take a picture. My camera must be really advanced  

And I'm pretty sure that Mepps or myself for that matter post pics for the "Wee look at me!" response. There is actually a large group of guys on here who enjoy sharing their outings.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> There is actually a large group of guys on here who enjoy sharing their outings.


I don't know if large is the word you can use anymore. Whole bunch of folks that I used to remember posting alot seem to be posting and reporting less. I don't want to speak for other people but I have been keeping massive amount of trips to myself as I'm tired of the BS. Keep up the good work though mepps, you've contributed a TON to this forum this steelie season.

On a side note, I did do some ditch fishing Thursday and managed a 29" fat chrome hen... would have loved to have done a thread and picture but decided against it. Just not worth the headache.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think this thread has run its course pretty well. 

Looking forward to more great pictures and reports in the future.


----------

